# Cleaning stainless steel coils



## AlphaDog

I noticed that if i dry burn gunky ss316 coils (low wattage, not letting the coils go too red) it always ends up looking rusty. How do u all clean ss316?


----------



## stevie g

Dry burn same as you. All coil oxidize on the surface what looks like rust is normally iron which is totally safe. 

Though my SS coils go dark grey when I dry burn not red/rust, increase you wattage a bit and alternate dry burning with running water on the glowing coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jellytot

that's just dried out juice gunk, flakes right off if you scrape the coil a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Dry burn and immediately hold under running water while red hot will make it clean and shiny again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Great to know.


----------



## Caveman

Happens to me also. Dry burn they go red then a bit white/rusty looking when dry after the tap water. But then after a few times of doing the burn and then under water they go back to their normal colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

